# Who has poodles with children?



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have two young boys (Alex 4 yrs and Andrew 2 yrs) and liitle baby Anthony is roasting in my belly. So the beginning of the year ill have 3 boys. My experience has been over all good with my standard. Eli and Alex (my oldest) are best buddies. Alex favors Eli our standard over the other dogs greatly. 

However, I did have a standard named Sting that we got as a puppy that had some issues with my boys. He would play and be cool with them but when he wanted to lounge around, he was absolutely aweful with the kids. They couldnt even pet him with out him growling and then that progressed into nipping (once). Sting wouldnt dare growl at my husband or I, just the kids. I guess he felt he was equal to the kids and didnt respect them. We worked on it for atleast 3 months and then he began to nip and that was it. Plus I found out I was pregnant so his nipping/growling thing was more concerning. Sting now lives with a single father and a teenage son in Idaho. He was better off not living with small kids and they are pleased with him. 

I briefly had another male standard named Mikey I got at 6 months old. He was a great guy but had issue's with men that the previous owner failed to tell me about. Im married and my husband LOVES dogs so that was really dissapointing. He loved the kids but was just frightened of my husband. It was sad but I did find him a home with a lady and her three daughter's. That was a Poodle that easily won your heart. I had a hard time actually letting him go and wondered if I made the right decision. Still to this day I miss him. She send me pics and they adore him so I know he's happy atleast. 

So over all I do think standard poodles are good with kids. I dont have any experience with the smaller varieties but have heard good things about mini's and kids too. I'd like to get another standard eventually but want to make sure everything is right about the situation first.


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't have a poodle, but we hope to get a standard soon... and have a 4 year old. I would love to hear more about the family dynamics with those that have poodles and children!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I currently have three standard poodles. My three kids frequently use them as pillows, mattresses and blankets. I've had just wonderful experiences with them My kids are 12, 7 and 5 years old and my poodles are and 8 year old apricot (Sport) and two 1 year old reds Arreau's I'll follow the sun (Betty Jo) and Arreau's Golden slumber (Jenny). They are amazing together. The dogs even come with me to the school when I pick up the kids. All the kids there mug them too and they love it. My 7 year old took Betty Jo to school for show and tell last year. It was wonderful. My poodles are exceptionally kind and patient with all the kids. It does get a little crazy at times. But its a great kind of crazy. My daughter is sure that everyone should have the same number of poodles as kids. 

Prior to these poodles I had another standard poodle Rusty that we had for 10 years. We got him before we had kids. He was four when we had our first child and he absolutely adored him (and all kids in general)!!! He used to rush to me then go to the crib every time my son cried to tell me to help him. I couldn't ask for a better combination then kids and poodles. 

I thought I'd share some of my favorite pictures of my current dogs and my kids together. They say more then I can.


----------



## luvmy82vette (Sep 20, 2009)

Three here!
Boy-12
Girl- 7
Boy-5

Four cats and one poodle.

Oh yes, and my husband that goes to work every day and pays for all this madness!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Love the pics. I should of posted some kids and poodle pics. Here's a few of our Eli and the Mikey we had previously with my oldest son Alex (4yrs)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

luvmy82vette said:


> Three here!
> Boy-12
> Girl- 7
> Boy-5
> ...



Love it! My hubby is also a trooper that goes to work everyday to support all of the madness in our home. He gets an excited croud every evening when coming through the door from work. lol


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Trillim and Secreto what beautiful familys you have! Children AND Poodles! I'm loving all the poodle/children pictures. I can't wait to have a spoo for our family to cuddle with! My son keeps saying he wants a dog with a "stripe" on it?? Hehe, (4 years old).


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

akbirdy said:


> Trillim and Secreto what beautiful familys you have! Children AND Poodles! I'm loving all the poodle/children pictures. I can't wait to have a spoo for our family to cuddle with! My son keeps saying he wants a dog with a "stripe" on it?? Hehe, (4 years old).


lol...oh the funny thing a four year old will say. 

My son Alex is 4 too and all he talks about is his big black poodle. If we leave and go somewhere, he runs in the house immediately after we get home to Eli's crate and says "hey buddy, where home now dont you worry buddy". lol Its soo adorable and now the youngest runs with him to the crate and talks baby gibber as if he's telling Eli the same thing. I love those kids and dog moments.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> Love it! My hubby is also a trooper that goes to work everyday to support all of the madness in our home. He gets an excited croud every evening when coming through the door from work. lol


Yes my husband is the saint that goes to work and he gets mugged when he gets home too. 

My kids are the same ages but in our house its Boy - 12
Boy - 7
Girl - 5

They all keep us busy. Secreto I love your pics. Kids and poodles such fun


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Trillium. It is so nice to see these photos again and it has been great to hear the stories of the girls with your kids. It is great too that you have taken them to the school everyday and they have become wonderful ambassadors for the breed.

I have personally never known a Standard Poodle who has not taken to children. My Moms old silver gentleman who has been living with us since my Mom passed away two years ago did not have a lot of exposure to young children before he came here, and he certainly been exposed since his arrival. At ten and a half years old he had my then four and a half year old Grandson climbing on him, locking himself in a crate with him, brushing him, anything you can imagine, Everett has put Thinker through. And Thinker adores him. We now have a one year old Grandson who Thinker has taken under his wing, and has decided he is every childs guardian. I donèt think you can go wrong wth the combination of a Standard Poodle and kids, particularly if you get the dog as a puppy from a breeder who socializes their pups.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Everett in the crate with the dogs. I do not babysit like this- it was my Grandsons idea-HONEST!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

My 2 year old daughter loves climbing in the crate. Don't know what it is about her and crates because she never spent a day in a playpen.


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

My standard that I lost last spring loved children. He just loved my grandson's and would be so excited when they came. I have a large home day care and he went to circle time and would wait in line with them to go outside. 

My new 4 month old standard seems to be the same way. She also loves the kids, sitting so straight so the kids will pet her. My grandson's go to puppy class with us and he will follow my 2 year old grandson's sit command. Of course, they're all loaded with food and treats! 

As far as the crates go, there is some kind of fasination with the kids. I've caught a few over the years trying to get in! I don't think parent's would understand why their child was in a dog create!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 4 children; Clover 23 months, Cate 11, Hannah 14, and Cam 19 who just started University so is now living away from home  
There are also tons of kids here all the time because I do home daycare. ... so needless to say, our poodle is very much exposed to kids! I think they make a great combo! 

I did do a ton of research on the topic before deciding on the standard poodle, and I'm happy I did. Rogan is calm and respectful (most times) and is very willing to please! I expect a lot from him and he responds very well to correction. I do think this is part of good breeding though, my breeder has donated dogs to the Seeing Eye Dog federation based on their calm temperments. 

It's such a joy to watch kids and puppies growing up together!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

dt7624 said:


> My standard that I lost last spring loved children. He just loved my grandson's and would be so excited when they came. I have a large home day care and he went to circle time and would wait in line with them to go outside.
> 
> My new 4 month old standard seems to be the same way. She also loves the kids, sitting so straight so the kids will pet her. My grandson's go to puppy class with us and he will follow my 2 year old grandson's sit command. Of course, they're all loaded with food and treats!
> 
> As far as the crates go, there is some kind of fasination with the kids. I've caught a few over the years trying to get in! I don't think parent's would understand why their child was in a dog create!


oh wow!! another daycare provider! too cool! the dog crate comment made me laugh out loud! it's happened here on many occasions! lol 
:thumb:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

While i myself dont have kids, i have alot of friends with young kids that we are around alot. Riley is Great with all the kids!! We have been around alot of tantrums, running kids, screaming kids, kids that are all over Riley, etc. He takes it all in great stride. I would have NO problem having kid in the future with him. 

Heres a fun picture at one of my friends houses. Riley was over playing with Benson (the boxer), and her daughter was outside too. Riley was enjoying Ella pet her, and Benson wanted to play. So he comes rushing over and at the last minute decided he was going too fast and couldnt stop. So he just went over Riley.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

My grown daughter and 3 year old granddaughter, Megan live with us. Rufus loves Megan and is very good natured with her. The only thing that I have to watch is when Megan gets over rowdy then Rufus gets too excited. Their play get too rough and I have to put a stop to it before someone gets hurt.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thought I would add some pics of Rogan with my kiddo's  I can't wait til he's bigger and I can get the pillow and blanket pics!! So fun!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is easy to see that Rogan is in the absolute perfect home for him. He is head over heals in love with Clover, that is for sure. What a great combo. Imagine how nice it is going to be for her- he will be around until she graduates from high school with a little luck. All of her memories growing up will include him. AWESOME!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

What a beautiful family.

I love seeing pictures of standards with kids. They really seem to be one of the best breeds for people with children.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is easy to see that Rogan is in the absolute perfect home for him. He is head over heals in love with Clover, that is for sure. What a great combo. Imagine how nice it is going to be for her- he will be around until she graduates from high school with a little luck. All of her memories growing up will include him. AWESOME!


I know  I think it's pretty awesome too!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a 7 yo and a 4 yo and the 7 yo is the perfect age for the dog and they do really well together. Bella seems to think my 4 yo is another puppy and tries to nip at her, knock her over, tackle her and lick her to pieces. Sounds funnier than it is. In reality it's a huge problem. It doesn't help that my 4 yo also is fiercely independent and thinks she was born knowing everything. :rolffleyes:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> thought I would add some pics of Rogan with my kiddo's  I can't wait til he's bigger and I can get the pillow and blanket pics!! So fun!


I love your pictures your kids furry and human are absolutely adorable!!! You can just see all the love!!! How wonderful that they will all get to grow up together.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Bella's Momma said:


> I have a 7 yo and a 4 yo and the 7 yo is the perfect age for the dog and they do really well together. Bella seems to think my 4 yo is another puppy and tries to nip at her, knock her over, tackle her and lick her to pieces. Sounds funnier than it is. In reality it's a huge problem. It doesn't help that my 4 yo also is fiercely independent and thinks she was born knowing everything. :rolffleyes:


I had to really get on my oldest son about a year ago. He actually was 3yrs going on 4yrs then. He would let the dogs play and romp on him and then he was crying because he got scrathced or got the excited lick lick nip on a cheek or ear! I shouldnt say dogs, it was only the poodles and they where still pups back then. My other dogs are older and know the rules well. It drove me crazy. So anyhow, I had to really get onto him about him being a leader for the dogs and teaching them to respect him. I tought him the "aww aw" saying I use with the dogs (i dont know if I spelled the term correctly. lol) Otherwise meaning to knock it off and told him no more playing with the dogs while he sits on the floor. He has to be on the couch, standing or on a chair etc. He started giving them rewards (treats) telling them to sit and pretty much mimicking everything I do with the dogs. 

Between it all something worked and turned things around pretty quickly. My youngest doesnt pay too much attention to the dogs. He loves our Rat Terrier and sits on our pit bull but can care less about the Poodles and now just Poodle. 

I totally understand the frustration you are going through and hope you can get it better controlled. I hate to say it, but usually its the kids that need to adjust there behavior around the dogs. They give off that fun and nothing's serious vibe to younger dogs and then its a mess. lol


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a 6 year old and a 4 year old. (girls) My 4 year old will roll and tumble with Chase (6 month old standard) I haven't done much about it...is this going to be a problem later? They seem to be just fine with each other. I'm not sure how i feel about it. She will tell him no too and he will listen. She really does better than my 6 year old with him for the most part. Would you suggest not ruff play at all?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

We've had our moments with the kids and dogs too. Though usually its the kids fault not the dogs. However if there are any growls etc the dogs get scolded for that (as they are not allowed to do that irregardless of the excuse) and the kids get in trouble for what they were doing to cause the problem in the first place. I've worked hard with the kids and the dogs to teach everyone how to get along. I've also spent a lot of time teaching the kids to respect the dogs (they have feelings too and they can be hurt and if they get hurt they might get grumpy) 

I don't think our 8 year old spoo has ever even thought about growling etc at the kids (that is way to much effort for him he's a very well behaved couch potato)

Our 1 year old pups have had to learn what is allowed with the kids just like they had to learn everything else. Its all a process. I've got to say though they are doing very well and my kids and dogs love each other very much and we have few problems. In fact all my kids want the dogs to sleep in their rooms.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh the 6 year old just dosen't like him for the most park / they don't play she prefers my toy poodle.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

> Our 1 year old pups have had to learn what is allowed with the kids just like they had to learn everything else. Its all a process.


Totally agree, it's all a process ... puppies need to be taught and consistency is key.. but kids also need to be taught. My vet said it best, relax and let them grow up together, they'll figure it out... and for the most part they have, but when it gets a little too rough, I do step in. Rogan seems to know already, that if mom takes a step in his direction, he better settle down right away and he does! It's too cute. And the kids also know, no jumping, chasing, rough playing etc with the dog, it's not safe. I've also taught the puppy that just because kids are running around and playing a game with each other, doesn't mean he has to join in... he is doing awesome on his sit, stay and many times, I take advantage of these times for training opportunities...I get his treats out, and practise SIT and STAY while the kids are basically running circles around him and playing... I'm amazed at his attention span at only 13 weeks! I also think this shows him who's boss and that just because the kids are running, does NOT mean he get to chase them!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

> She really does better than my 6 year old with him for the most part. Would you suggest not ruff play at all?


Puppy teeth are so sharp, therefore I don't allow rough play at all. I believe this teaches the dog that all people are to be respected no matter of size and the only time he is allowed to play rough is with other dogs. My situation is a bit different though, since I have other people's kids in my home and can't afford an accident or even a ripped t-shirt... also your kids are a bit older... however, I still think if you allow rough play, there's always the chance it could escalate to a point where you'll have a harder time stopping it when you want to. JMO


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I totally agree with you. I've spent a lot more time teaching the kids what's ok then the dogs. Both kids and dogs know that if I get up to deal with its its time to settle down!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I definitely agree that it's more the problem of my daughter than the dog! We have focused on that she needs to show her she is a person and not a dog. Stand upright, don't let down and let her on top of you (once Bella is on top of my daughter she can't get up b/c Bella weighs more and I think it's very scary for my daughter) etc. We tell her to only use "girl noises" (meaning none of the excited squealing) b/c it excites the dog and makes her rough. We tell her not to talk to the dog while she's eating (if Dog is out "free" during a meal so it doesn't confuse dog into coming over as an invitation), same with the car (so she stays in her spot). Somethings stick, but really with my daughter it's like you have to tell her something 100 times and only if she agrees with you will it stick! I do see some improvements with her learning and the Bella's, too. But if either of them get excited then it all goes to heck! 

I think my son, being 7, is the perfect age. Not so old to be jaded into not wanting to help, old enough to listen and understand more (though this is also just his personality). HOwever, had we waited for the little one to be 7 I feel like my son would have really missed out on having a dog at his age. Of course that's probably b/c I got my dog when I was 7. She was the closest I had to a sibling for her 13 years. 

Bella's puppy teeth are gone now so at least it doesn't hurt as much, but it still hurts her (in that overdramatic girl way). And of course there's the potential she could get her eye or something.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I can so relate to telling things to a kid 100 times to get them to stick. We've all been there or at least I sure have!!! Hang in there though it does get better. How old is Bella? 

Now that my pups are a year its nice that they have became so calm. Its been a huge change over when they were younger and pretty excitable. Though they wouldn't have been normal puppies if they weren't. However it does get to be a bit more difficult when both kids and dogs are so young to teach them both at the same time to be a bit calmer and what is acceptable. 

Its great now to see my 5 year old daughter cuddling one of the pups or gently playing with them for hours at a time. Or seeing both my 5 and 7 year old working together to build a fort for the dogs. (Complete with dog bed and having them cuddled in blankets) These are priceless moments that make it so very worthwhile and why I think that kids and dogs are a wonderful combination.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Bella's momma, I think you need to make sure that you show the dog that humans of all kinds are above her. You being alpha makes her understand that as a human it's above me. That said, have your daughter put the food down. Have your daughter command a sit or down. Have your daughter offer a toy. Then limit the interaction with the two as much as you can until the dog understands that this is not a littermate and she's not an equal.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW....I am right there with all of you on this one. I recently posted a thread on teaching bite inhibition, trying to find ways to get Misa to stop nipping. I also have a 4 year old daughter who would love to run and play with Misa but it gets out of hand fast. Today I took them both outside to play, and it was like I was being a referee between the two of them. Its a shame too, because I would really like for them to be able to play more together while Misa is so young. I think its a habit now with Misa, when she see my daughter she takes off running and tackles her, even if my daughter is standing prefectly still. My kid is getting better at being calm but the dog still hasnt got it yet. I have to keep them seperated about 75% of the time because my daughter is getting sick of being tackled and nibbled on. We have tried the treats too, after the treats are gone, Misa goes back to rough play. So I know exactly what its like too. I'm glad to hear it gets better. I know Most Spoos are great with kids, thats the #1 reason why I wanted this breed.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

My breeder gave me the best tip ever for unwanted behaviors. She said use a can of air and they don't like the sound and will stop doing whatever you don't want them doing right away. You don't even have to spray them with the air you can just spray it in the direction where they are and it gets their attention. I would put a stop to unwanted nipping and jumping behaviors right away.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't you love it when new people come and bring up old posts? I hope I'm not bugging anyone! I just couldn't resist sharing this photo of my daughter and my pup before we moved out here. He has a wonderful nature, she is very gentle and they both respond to the same no sound Of course they are not left unsupervised at all, but I am fully for having both a baby and a puppy, although obviously it's not for everyone, and incredibly hard work!


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Soooo cute! Both the baby and the puppy are adorable!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Awe... sweet picture Flake!!


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohh I cant wait to take pics of my babies playing together!! Waiting is going to be hard!!


----------

